# Modulos bluetooth



## jose78 (Ene 24, 2008)

Hola, necesito para mi proyecto dos módulos bluetooth uno que funcione como maestro y otro que funcione como esclavo, estoy viendo los del fabricante bluegiga pero en la descripción que hace de sus productos no indica si es maestro o esclavo o por lo menos yo no lo veo. Si alguien tiene alguna idea que lo diga. 
Con otros fabricantes que estoy viendo tambien ocurre lo mismo, que no especifica si el modulo funciona como maestro o esclavo, excepto en algunos fabricantes como ericsson que sí dice entre sus características que el modulo soporta conexiones punto a punto (entonces es esclavo) o punto a multipunto(es maestro).


----------



## Carmel (Ene 24, 2008)

Hola.

Este fabricante está muy bien http://www.connectblue.com/products/bluetooth-products/oem-modules/ son fáciles de programar y son estables, yo usé uno para un proyecto desde una palm y me dio buenos resultados pero en mi caso no usaba 2 sino 1 ya que lo usaba solo en modo esclavo pero me parece que estos modulos trabajan tambien en multipunto.

Saludos.


----------



## jose78 (Ene 28, 2008)

Gracias, la verdad es que en el fabricante que dices la descripción que hace de los módulos es más específica y detallada que las que yo estaba viendo. Probablemente use al final estos.


----------



## DitoElDurito (May 1, 2009)

Que tal Carmel, actualmente estoy planteando un proyecto en el que sea posible activar algunos reles via bluethoot desde una palm(El software de la PALM esta diseñado en VS2008 para windows mobile 5, y el sistema embebido se hara con Pic16f8xx este  ultimo sera el que controle el modulo bluethoot para resivir los datos desde la PALM), al ver que tu hiciste un proyecto similar y que te funciono ¿me gustaria saber cual de los modulos ofrecidos por este fabricante utilizaste?.. para ir a la fija ...te agradeceria mucho tu respuesta y de antemano muchas gracias...Saludos.




			
				Carmel dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> Este fabricante está muy bien http://www.connectblue.com/products/bluetooth-products/oem-modules/ son fáciles de programar y son estables, yo usé uno para un proyecto desde una palm y me dio buenos resultados pero en mi caso no usaba 2 sino 1 ya que lo usaba solo en modo esclavo pero me parece que estos modulos trabajan tambien en multipunto.
> 
> Saludos.


----------

